# still no snails whats wrong?



## little (Mar 10, 2006)

ok its been 3 weeks since i have had this one snail, think its a pond snail, it was in a large glass jar with plants in the window and i would feed it every few days. now it is in a 2 1/2 tank with plants,airstone,filter. why are they not multiplying?!! Its gotten 2x its size, looks like a taste morsel ... I do take 2-4 cups of water out a few times a weeks, could i be taking out the eggs?


----------



## DigiDan (Apr 27, 2006)

umm.... dont you need another snail to get it to reproduce with?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I would ask my LFS for a few more. They will gladly give them to you free of charge. 
Are you keeping the snails for puffer food?
Pond snails lay their egg clusters on either leaves or tank wall and they are pretty easy to spot as they stick there. You will not vaccuum them out. They are a clear jelly like substance with little spots inside.


----------



## little (Mar 10, 2006)

I sure hope not! cuase then its dinner time for 1 lucky puffer, but from what I believe there asexual? is that the word i am looking for ??

I was really hoping that more would pop up in my community tank, but no luck, my LFS is petco and petsmart, thats it, there not very helpful with anything so far, But i guess I can ask.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Yea it might take awhile i once put a snail in my tank to see if my clown loaches would eat it few months later i thought this snail was long gone then i got up 1 night and found about 200 snails in there. I have got rid of them now.


----------

